

Upcoming Linux TortoiseSVN equivalent - nailer
http://code.google.com/p/nautilussvn/

======
nailer
Oddly enough I've always found command-line SVN lacking. Visual indicators
seem to take version control to a much greater level.

Eg, if I see an odd emblem on something I don't remember modifying recently, I
can inspect and diff. It could be some minor string fixes, or something more
substantial. Either way, rather than doing a whole-tree commit (which wouldn't
include a comment for the file I didn't remember editing), I'll now do a
granular commit to that single file with an appropriate message.

~~~
neilc
I've never found much of a need for a GUI for version control -- especially
with SVN, which has such a simple model (visualizing the revision graph for
something like Monotone is useful, because it can become complex). Viewing
diffs is trivial from the command-line, for example, and faster than using a
GUI.

~~~
nailer
For me diffs are more viewable with decent visualization. '14c57' doesn't
compare so much with a visual expansion marker connecting the previous and
current states.

------
rams
NaughtySVN seems to a similar project: <http://naughtysvn.tigris.org/>

~~~
polygone
Has anyone used either project before? I am wondering which is more stable. It
would be nice to have a svn gui on all thee OSs.

~~~
etal
NaughtySVN appears to be at version 0.0.1, so I wouldn't rely on its stability
yet. When I wanted a SVN GUI on Linux a year ago I ended up using RapidSVN,
and that seemed fine. I usually do filesystem navigation on the command line
or inside vim when I'm programming, so I don't mind launching a separate GUI
program for nontrivial version control.

------
etal
I could've sworn I saw this project, or another by the same name and with the
same intent, in an Ubuntu repository a year or so ago. If that's not a
hallucination, then it looks like maybe the project was imported into Google
Code last June 20. In which case, it's good to see the project has come back
to life.

------
utx00
what about TortoiseHg? or TortoiseGit?

~~~
nailer
NautilusSVN is written aiming for RCS independence. Everything's neatly
abstracted - they're just working on getting SVN stable first.

